# Taking away a toy? Cat too obsessed!



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So my brand new Bengal is uber into his new wand toy. Actually, it's the stuffed toy at the end of it.

He plays super tug-of-war, digging in with all fours to take it under the bed. If I just leave him with it he'll take it under the bed, hold on to it for dear life, then eventually let it be.

Is this type of obsession normal/okay?

Just brought Toby home so I'll be posting lots of these type of questions as to what may be normal behavior.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Bengals are part wild cat and therefore being more high energy and a ruiner of toys is at the top of the list for qualities they excel in compared to an average domesticated cat. They can rip toys to shreads. That is about the first thing you learn about the breed along with the fact that they may love water... did you do research on this breed before getting a Bengal? I ask because they are not like a typical house cat and unforunetly it is the cause for many people surrendering them, getting in over their head with a cat that is too high energy and not what they were expecting.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Careful with leaving him alone with a wand toy. Over excited kitten with a long piece of string could = strangling or choking hazard.

Our Lab puppy years ago had a freakish obsession with the cats turbo toy(ball inside the round track). We would have to slide it under the couch if he was around or he would jump on it and spaz out until he was laying on the floor gasping for air. We're talking hours straight of him chasing that ball in tiny circles.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I like to rotate the fave toys now and then so that they are brand new surprises every couple of weeks! It also helps to keep me from buying new toys.

You might want to invest in some good chew toys like the Kong regular toys (they have a couple shapes like a mouse that is like a teething ring lol) and Kong Wubbas in the ballistic material. My 2 have about a dozen or so Wubbas kicking around the house. They love them. Apple has chewed apart several of them, but they are durable and pretty much the only brand of toy she cannot destroy in under 30 min. lol These actually take her a few days to really chew through.

Also, lots of interactive toys & other chew toys. Pretty much any toy you buy for him think about it in terms of a 3 yr old kid ripping it to shreds with their teeth and would it be a safe toy for that. lol 

Congrats on Toby's arrival at his new home.  Lots of wild fun ahead of you with a Bengal.


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine gets the same way. When he finds a toy he REALLY likes, he gets very possessive of it. It's fine by me though. I just let him have at it. I figure all the time and energy spent chewing/clawing stuff that is made for that is less time chewing/clawing stuff like curtains, furniture, etc. I'd recommend something made of leather and try to get him interested in that. They're far harder to tear apart into little pieces that they might choke on and they make less of a mess. Mine really likes these:


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Bengals are part wild cat and therefore being more high energy and a ruiner of toys is at the top of the list for qualities they excel in compared to an average domesticated cat. They can rip toys to shreads. That is about the first thing you learn about the breed along with the fact that they may love water... did you do research on this breed before getting a Bengal? I ask because they are not like a typical house cat and unforunetly it is the cause for many people surrendering them, getting in over their head with a cat that is too high energy and not what they were expecting.


Yes, read up a lot. This was not an impulse. I started research 3 month ago and just got him 2 days ago.

Been fortunate so far, not a bit destructive. I definitely take the wand toys away when not being play with or I am not supervising. Still trying to get him around water, though at HIS comfort level. I'll put the shower on and aim it against the side wall then throw his favorite stuffed mouse at an area that is not getting wet, he'll then go in and get it - every time.

Tomorrow I'm going to put a ping pong ball in a 1/2 of rater and see if he'll go for it.


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

Bengals can be funny with toys. Sometimes they will take favorite ones and hide them, pulling them out later. 

I have two bengals. My male lovest his kind of wand toy, but only plays when I interact with it. 
Plume Crazy Cat Wand Toy, prices

My female, loves eek phat cat mouses. She loves to play fetch. She will go fetch it and wait until you throw it again, sometimes for a long time, unless she jumps up and drops it in my lap. she will play fetch for hours. Sometimes she will drop it in the fountain which ruins them. I cant find them in stores anymore, so she hasn't played fetch for a while, that is the only toy she will play with. Will have to pay s and h to order online I guess. 

Many cats do like water, try one of the fountains you can get at any pet store. Mine love to drink from falling water. Used to jump on bathroom sink and beg, now that I got the fountain, that behavior has stopped.


----------

